
Vladimir Putin resurrects the KGB - apsec112
http://www.politico.eu/article/vladimir-putin-resurrects-the-kgb-moscow-security/
======
eggy
It seems with the West becoming more and more aware of their own government's
secret surveillance programs, and Russia going back to the days of the KGB, a
second Cold War is coming or is already here.

Even the spin and outright denial Russian officials have put on Russia's role
in the downing of MH17 in light of increasing evidence, reeks of the old Cold
War days. A missile is seen shipped from Russia in a montage of stills and
videos collected by the independent investigating committee, and Russian state
officials spin a new story to cast doubt upon it.

I am not a fan of Hillary or Trump, and frankly, I don't think either of them
is up to dealing with the Russia that Putin is creating.

~~~
kafkaesq
Actually (in regard to spin) I think it's rather different, these days. Back
they, they could rely on a media that was tightly controlled (and a population
with a generational memory of experiencing terror at scale); while our media,
while less "controlled", were much more difficult to talk back to or even
bullshit-check.

These days -- where it's seemingly impossible for an educated person to be
hoodwinked by canards such as the Russian government's official line on MH-17
-- it seems they pretty much as to rely on the public willingness and
_preference_ for being regularly and openly deceived. Which counterintuitively
has proved to be amazingly fruitful, and indeed, apparently one of the major
cornerstones of their ideology (See the recent discussion on "post-truth"
politics, per the recent Economist article).

At least that's how it seems. Then again, I'm not from there, and would
welcome correction (or qualification) from anyone who is, on this point.

 _I am not a fan of Hillary or Trump, and frankly, I don 't think either of
them is up to dealing with the Russia that Putin is creating._

Me neither, but objectively there's evidence that Hillary (while not exactly
possessed of a great deal of imagination as to how to handle the problem) at
least seems to (1) basically _get_ that there's a major problem (and perhaps a
major storm) brewing, and (2) be genuinely, viscerally disliked in Putin's
camp (such that it seems they'd be most disappointed with an electoral victory
on her side).

------
rogerthis
It remembers me of these books:

[https://www.amazon.com/New-Lies-Old-Anatoliy-
Golitsyn/dp/094...](https://www.amazon.com/New-Lies-Old-Anatoliy-
Golitsyn/dp/0945001088)

[https://www.amazon.com/Perestroika-Deception-Memoranda-
Centr...](https://www.amazon.com/Perestroika-Deception-Memoranda-Central-
Intelligence/dp/1899798005)

------
HugoDaniel
Here is the RT equivalent news: [https://www.rt.com/politics/359851-newspaper-
forecasts-all-e...](https://www.rt.com/politics/359851-newspaper-forecasts-
all-enveloping-reform/)

------
infiniteseeker
Yuck.. politico.... Cant believe everything you read on there.

~~~
mrks_
Would you mind sharing what's wrong with Politico? I always thought they
seemed okay.

~~~
setpatchaddress
They are a bastion of false equivalence. For example:

[http://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/nate-silver-politico-
covers-...](http://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/nate-silver-politico-covers-
politics-like-sports-but-not-in-an-intelligent-way-at-all)

[http://www.salon.com/2014/05/01/politicos_false_equivalence_...](http://www.salon.com/2014/05/01/politicos_false_equivalence_garbage_no_liberal_donors_are_not_worse_than_sheldon_adelson/)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-
wemple/wp/2016/09/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-
wemple/wp/2016/09/19/no-way-is-jim-vandehei-going-to-heed-warnings-about-
false-equivalence/)

